# The month you got your BFP how often did you DTD (have sex) during your fertile week?



## kiwigalnz

Hi Ladies

I guess today i'm feeling a little discouraged (6dpo), don't know why... probably hormones.

This is my first cycle after my MC in Sep/OCt 

Basically my sex drive was right up there this cycle (apprent. royal jelly can do this) & we DTD quite a lot. Because i was feeling so horny we DTD when we felt like it, it was never forced. Im now a little worried that because we did this my chance is less likely as I see doing it every other day appears to work more than every day... so I want to see what worked for you ladies...

Did you DTD everyday, every other day, every fourth day etc during your fertile week the month you got your BFP?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Just once for us, and about 4 days before ovulation. I totally didn't think I would get pregnant that cycle - my husband had to convince me to test and I was quite surprised when it came back positive!

Hope this is your cycle! :)


----------



## bexxc

o-4, o-2, o-1, and o day. :)

gl! :flower:


----------



## RKW

We only did it twice, due to fiancé being out of town. I never knew I ovulated at all as ov sticks never showed positive but based in scan dates I think we did the deed 5 and 3 days befor ovulation. 
Good luck x


----------



## Heather212

Hi Kiwi, don't worry about frequency. I doubt doing in too often will hurt your chances. When I got pregnant last year we were doing it pretty much every day. This time it was only one time (was a surprise to find out I was pregnant). Both times I believe I conceived around day 16/17 of my cycle (a bit later than I was expecting to ovulate) so make sure you keep trying even if you think you already ovulated.


----------



## xdxxtx

I ovulate on CD16 and only had sex at the very beginning of CD 10 using a condom. Not only did the sperm somehow get through a condom that wasn't visibly leaking and was used properly, but it also survived 6 days in my body before fertilizing an egg... Incredible how that worked out! lol

With my first pregnancy, I was having sex at least once a day for that entire month.


----------



## I Love Lucy

DH and I didn't track ovulation or anything, I just kept an eye on my CM so I would have an idea of when the TWW began. We basically just DTD every other day.


----------



## MumToEva

I've been pregnant 4 times now, and every time I've gotten pregnant first month of trying. I don't chart or anything, but I always know roughly when I am ovulating as my sex drive increases considerably for about a week or so. We just DTD as and when the notion takes us and circumstances allow. This time we DTD 3 times in the week I ovulated, every other day ish.


----------



## MindUtopia

We did it 3 times that week. I had EWCM for about 5 days if I remember correctly so I think we did it 3 days before O, 2 days before, then skipped a day because I was just too tired and did it on O day. All it takes is once though, so try to stay positive and upbeat!


----------



## ShelbyLC

I wouldn't worry about the frequency. OH and I DTD every day...sometimes twice a day. :blush:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I ovulated on CD15, and we dtd on CD9, CD10, CD12, CD 13, CD 14, and CD 15 :flower:


----------



## kiwigalnz

ladies thank you for your feedback :)

Its hard during the tww to get discouraged so easily so i keep anyalising what i shouldnt have done etc... driving me in sane, i want to forget and let it happen... not that easy!!


----------



## kiwigalnz

xdxxtx said:


> I ovulate on CD16 and only had sex at the very beginning of CD 10 using a condom. Not only did the sperm somehow get through a condom that wasn't visibly leaking and was used properly, but it also survived 6 days in my body before fertilizing an egg... Incredible how that worked out! lol
> 
> With my first pregnancy, I was having sex at least once a day for that entire month.



Oh my goodness, your a very fertile the fact that little sperm would have got through but still made it... amazing that is!:winkwink:


----------



## Beccaboop

I got stressed out doing opks so i dont know when i ovulated we just :sex: every other day from cd8 to cd18 meant carry on till cd20 but got fed up so we didnt and also used preseed that month it was our 4 th month ttc! :)


----------



## Seity

Just once the entire month (Both times I got pregnant)


----------



## Orianne

The month I conceived, from CD10 to CD16 we did it every day, sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Jembug

Sorry to read about your miscarriage.
I did those ovulation sticks... So the Friday night was day 19- with a close but still not a positive stick- but we did the deed twice on that Friday night.
I got my positive ovulation stick late Saturday but I didn't have the chance to have sex again.
I got a positive pregnancy test 11 days past ovulation. 
Goodluck x


----------



## kiwigalnz

Ladies, i really appreciate the feedback from you all! I caved and tested today 8dpo with internet cheapie, saw faintest of faint lines so i did first response and a line came up within 5 mins :)


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh! so exciting...pic????


----------



## kiwigalnz

8Dpo


----------



## bexxc

eeeek! that's DEFINITELY a bfp!!! congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kiwigalnz

bexxc said:


> eeeek! that's DEFINITELY a bfp!!! congratulations!!!! :happydance:


thank you thank you thank you!!!:happydance:


----------



## NerdyMama

Everyday for 4 days before and 4 days after, and I stayed laying down for at least 20 minutes after!
Good Luck!


----------



## yellow11

Congrats on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## Sephie

We DTD on the day of ovulation and ovulation + 1 and I think also maybe 4 days before ovulation as well!

Congrats on the BFP! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We started DTD everyday at the first sign of EWCM and did not stop until I had a temp dip and the EWCM stopped. This is my 4th pregnancy, I had a MMC, a MC and then DS and all three times we DTD every day of the month because we were not tracking. All 4 times I got pregnant the first month of trying. 

Don't feel discouraged by DTD a lot. :flower:


----------



## OmiOmen

Did not read all the posts...congratulations.


----------



## Agiboma

we did it once the day after ovulation.


----------



## kiwigalnz

THANK YOU LADIES!!! It appears everyday works for us ;) YAY!!

Beta results at 8dpo 10AM was 18!!!

Wondering if its twins!!

You know what was odd, the night before my BFP i had a dream i had a full dark HPT!! Its gotten darker already! OMG!!

BABY DUST!!!


----------



## Stressbucket

I'm not totally sure, since I thought we were AVOIDING the fertile days. We'd just miscarried, and while I was sort of up for trying again, I was kind of not ready yet. So I swung around the five days I thought were most likely. So once, maybe twice...hell, I don't know. It was clearly meant to be.


----------



## Benim

Not much for us. I kind of give up and don't really thinking about get pregnant and it happened. I just have 1 tube and it got damage from last ectopic. The other tube got removed when I'm pregnant with my son 4 years ago. My Dr. Always told me to do IVF don't even check if my damage tube still good or not but now I know it still in a good shape. Just don't give up.


----------



## XJessicaX

1st pregnancy we had sex just once 1st cycle! Husband was away with work and came home for a weekend. Couldn't believe it!

2nd pregnancy (current) had sex twice 1st cycle and got my BFP!

Now need to find some very powerful fail proof contraception as we definitely only want two children!


----------



## kiwigalnz

HCG results

8dpo - 18
10dpo - 95 :)


----------



## Wildfire81

1 time only.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

We BD o-2 o-1 and o+1, no BD on O day!


----------



## amjon

DH was home Friday night, Saturday and Sunday. We DTD each night, except Sunday was AM as he left early afternoon. I O on Tuesday according to me and Wednesday according to FF. We're having twins. :)


----------



## kitty_el

Everyday sometimes twice per day...


----------



## fairymommy

Congrats ! HCG levels look good! :flower: And we just did it the day after ov but it was morning, noon and night kind of thing:haha:. DH was away for few days and definitely crazy:winkwink:


----------



## oneday123

Only did it twice all month and I have no idea about charting/ovulation dates etc. it was just meant to be.


----------



## Katieg7

We tried for a year...got pg them i mc....then we decided to dtd every single day 2x a day (morning and night) making sure he finished inside....pg that month.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

We had sex twice a day every day from the day after my period stopped until two days after ovulation, conceived first try x


----------



## EmmaRea

We didn't. :haha: Apparently my cycle was wayyyy off that month. We'd given up TTC, but still had unprotected sex, during when I thought we weren't at all likely to conceive. We had sex once right at the beginning of the cycle, and once about the time I thought I should be expecting my period. Lo and behold, we caught the egg and our rainbow baby is on his way. :cloud9:


----------



## LillyTame

:happydance: Congrats on your BFP!

And thank you ladies for sharing...we've only DTD one time...the day before OV....kinda NTNP...would be awesome if we got a BFP after only one DTD like some of you lucky ladies.


----------



## julie0803

Just the once lol...baby number 7...most of my kids were conceived first time trying or by accident on a one occasion accident lol


----------



## LillyTame

julie0803 said:


> Just the once lol...baby number 7...most of my kids were conceived first time trying or by accident on a one occasion accident lol

Wow, that's awesome to hear! OH jokes that it must have been the mailman IF I get preggers this month because it was only that one time and he swears that's not enough! I told him he can get a paternity test and on the way home he better get me a FAT apology diamond! :rofl:


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Thanks for this thread girls 1 year ttc and I've about given up. So this was helpful xx


----------



## Whimsy82

DTD every day three days before I knew I was going to be fertile all the way through to two days after I was pretty sure the egg was released. That's a week straight of BD'ing O.O Got a BFP a little over a week later though :)


----------



## Seity

julie0803 said:


> Just the once lol...baby number 7...most of my kids were conceived first time trying or by accident on a one occasion accident lol

And that is why my husband is getting the snip. Didn't want 2, definitely don't want to risk a 3rd!


----------



## R8ch

This time around it was just once :) on the right day - I think several days before I ovulated (wasn't charting or temping etc).

With my daughter, I fell pregnant DTD the day after ovulation. There were months last time we did it nearly every day around ovulation and that didn't work - maybe a little too often?! Poor swimmers probably didn't have time to increase in number sufficiently!

Rx


----------



## kaylamariee

Just once! The day before I ovulated


----------



## littlesteph

we BD three time over that week, once 2 days before a positive ovualtion test once on the 2nd day of a positive ovaultion test and the the following day. 

i never thought i'd get my BFP, 2 reasons, 1 because we BD on the 2nd ovualtion test and 2 because i was due on on my birthday, we did also use concive plus which i thinked helped us a little. 
don't get disheartened just yet i didn't get any syptoms till about 10 11dpo. i did a pregnancy test on 12dpo and it only came out with a faint positive.


----------



## katerdid

Once! Three days before ov... A complete whoopsie that stuck. Darn spermies :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

The twins - no idea, too long ago lol. 
daughter - once about 2 days before ovulation. 
This pregnancy - like 4 times but not exacty sure when I O'ed.


----------



## Sarahdisco

Twice.

We'd just come back from holiday with friends so DTD that night and then again towards the end of the week. 

Normally we would have DTD every night that week but visiting family etc and getting back into a routine for work meant we never. I didnt hold out much hope for a BFP, but it arrived!!!


----------



## LockandKey

every single day during my fertile period, sometimes even twice a day. Thank you hormones :haha: :bunny:


----------



## Cherry Bow

We did it everyday (often twice a day!) during my fertile time and well, it worked! xx


----------



## Calibeachbum

Once 2 days before O, my DH got the flu after that:( But that's all we needed!


----------



## Mazzy17

Once but we wasnt trying, stopped trying that month to lose weight so it wasnt really baby making it was having a REALLY good time :winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia2007

in the 4 days running up to my O day, and including my O day, we had sex 3 times. One of those times was on O day


----------

